# Amplificador de 2000 watts equipo sony



## etalejandroet (Ene 25, 2012)

Que tal buen dia, andube buscando un equipo de audio, que tuviera buena potencia, no se si alguien de ustedes lo ha probado, en la pagina de sony...muestran el siguiente minicomponente, el cual dice tener 2000 wrms(¿este valor sera verdad?) y 22000 p.m.p.o
link
http://www.sony.com.mx/corporate/MX...mas-de-Audio/Mini-componentes/FST-SH2000.html

Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 25, 2012)

Depende cuanto vale...

Si te sale cerca de 2000 dólares, entonces si tiene esa potencia y calidad...sino no

jajaa

y sino tambien podríamos ver alguna hoja de datos del fabricante que casi seguro no existe porque desde hace más de 20 años ya no la dan..

 suerte


----------



## Ley de Watt (Ene 25, 2012)

Es mas probable que ese valor sea de la potencia total de consumo o de la potencia pico total.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2012)

Tomate el trabajo de ir hasta la tienda y leerle la chapita trasera , donde dice :

110 o 220 Vca
tantos Amperes
Tantos Watts

y traete esos datos anotados o sacale una foto que sea legible.

Los últimos Sony que he visto , que promocionaban 1.500 Watts RMS por delante , por detrás la chapita decía que consumía 470 Watts eléctricos  , así que en el mejor de los casos sería de 200 + 200 .


----------



## etalejandroet (Ene 25, 2012)

Pues en cuanto al precio ya lo vi..y es de $14,000 en pesos mexicanos($1062 dll dolares)....y me voy a tomar el valor de tomarle la foto en la parte de atras...si puedo y les comento
....


----------



## maximoss3500 (Ene 25, 2012)

en venezuela cuesta 8999bsf y es de 1000w por canal ( eso es lo que dice el fabricante) , se bien bonito y todo pero tambien me llega la duda de que si son reales o no !


----------



## djdrako (Ene 25, 2012)

Si quieren una foto yo se la saco al miooo... Lo tengo como *H*a*C*e 2 meses..  la verdad es que di*C*e ser de 2000. Watt pero no suena como 2000 watt...

Tengo dos cajas de 600 watt a 8 o*H*ms con u*N* a*M*plificador beringher de 2000 watt a 2 o*H*ms.. Y suena mas fuerte que el equipo y eso que el amplificador a 8 o*H*ms tira.. Como 400 watt mas menos....

Calculando al ojo... Debe ser de 250 por canal.... Ese equipo sony..... Lo unico b*UE*n*O* de ese equipo es el diseño de los parlantes...


----------



## oswaldosolano (Ene 25, 2012)

ese equipo ya lo escuche trabajar y no me convenció la calidad del sonido. pero en presentación se ve atractivo.


----------



## Pableen (Ene 25, 2012)

Los minicomponentes o como quiera que les llamen nunca jamás tuvieron buen sonido, en el mejor de los casos apenas colorean la señal, pero la inmensa mayoría de los equipos agregan bajos a lo loco y el sonido es de pésima calidad, para escuchar un disco ya mezclado pueden resultar atractivos porque dependiendo del genero dan mucho... "punch" o "bajeo¿?" (por ejemplo, britney spears termina agitando como Pantera… es como ponerle anabólicos a la música) pero la realidad es que son horribles en cuanto a calidad de sonido.
De ahí que si mesclas un disco con un equipo de estos como monitor después cuando lo escuches en cualquier otra cosa va a sonar pésimo, va a parecer que el bajista y el batero no tuvieron ganas de grabar.
La potencia mas falopa con las cajas mas falopa que puedas llegar a conseguir te van a salir infinitamente más baratas y van a sonar MUCHO mejor.
Eso lo digo con criterio, en el mejor de los casos la calidad es soportable, en todos los demás es muy muy mala, agregan cajas y parlantes cada vez más grandes, más vistosos y más brillantes con el único fin de que quien no sabe nada los compre y después termine teniendo que usar un parlante de centro de mesa porque ya no sabe dónde meterlos.... no compren estas cosas.
Ahora, si esto no te interesa porque ya estas decidido en comprarlo o porque no te logré convencer, la respuesta es NO, jamás son reales esas potencias, absolutamente nunca, desde hace 20 años que te mienten con los Watts PMPO y también con los RMS, desarma cualquier caja y lo vas a ver, pueden haber aumentado la calidad, pero un equipo que hace 10 años prometía 200W rms le sacabas los parlantes y eran de unos lastimosos 9W, la realidad es que 10 o 15W es mucho más de lo que el común de la gente suele pensar, tener 2000 o 1000 o 500 Watts en el living de tu casa sería absurdo a menos que vivas con Donald Trump.



todo eso sin hablar de la definiciòn, el equipo no solo sube los bajos generando un enmascaramiento de la mayoria de las frecuencias graves de todos los instrumentos, sino que ademas tiene con un "blur" si se entiende el termino, la guitarra mas filosa(darrel por ejemplo) en un equipo asì puerde muchìsimo poder e inteligibilidad(¿?) sacar el arreglo que hace la segunda viola es mucho mas dificil.... en sintesis la mùsica gana poder pero pierde muchos detalles, si el artista lo hubiese querido asì lo ecualizaba asì y listo.


----------



## Ley de Watt (Ene 25, 2012)

No es nuevo que sobre-dimensionen las especificaciones de un articulo electronico, esa practica siempre es realizada por parte de los fabricantes, con el unico objetivo de raponear el dinero de los consumidores credulos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2012)

Si , pero estamos hablando de una empresa *que era* de primera  línea *y que nos miente en Watts RMS* , porque si dijera PMPO , podrían poner 18.500 y no habría problemas


----------



## Dano (Ene 26, 2012)

etalejandroet dijo:


> Que tal buen dia, andube buscando un equipo de audio, que tuviera buena potencia, no se si alguien de ustedes lo ha probado, en la pagina de sony...muestran el siguiente minicomponente, el cual dice tener 2000 wrms(¿este valor sera verdad?) y 22000 p.m.p.o
> link
> http://www.sony.com.mx/corporate/MX...mas-de-Audio/Mini-componentes/FST-SH2000.html
> 
> Gracias



El equipo no miente en lo que dice, el vendedor al igual que la empresa se aprovecha de la ignorancia de los compradores.

Ese equipo tiene una suma de potencia de todos sus amplificadores de 2000W RMS

Eso no quiere decir que el equipo pueda entregar 2000W de forma continua

capishe?


----------



## etalejandroet (Ene 26, 2012)

Ok me queda claro que no es tan potente como pense.....gracias por las aclaraciones a todos....
Saludos


----------



## ironface (Ene 31, 2012)

saludos, y si la potencia de ese equipo esta expresada en la muy utilizada P.M.P.O asi cual quier equipo puede ser de hasta miles de vatios, jejeje otra vez mi humilde opinion


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 2, 2012)

Ayer tuve la oportunidad de ver este equipo en ktronics y realmente suena fuerte pero por mas duro que pueda sonar yo le doy por mucho unos 250w rms por canal y eso siendo bondadoso, no me gusta como suena tira mucho bajo y alcanza a distorsionar bastante.

saludos!


----------



## phavlo (Feb 2, 2012)

> jamás son reales esas potencias, absolutamente nunca, desde hace 20 años que te mienten con los Watts PMPO y también con los RMS, desarma cualquier caja y lo vas a ver, pueden haber aumentado la calidad, pero un equipo que hace 10 años prometía 200W rms le sacabas los parlantes y eran de unos lastimosos 9W



Coincido con eso, yo tengo un philips, que cuando lo desarme para repararle las bandejas de CD´s vi que tenia dos potencias digitales de tecnologia UCD que decian 150W/250W (la verdad que a mi me gusta bastante como suena), pero cuando le desarme la caja para repararla tambien, el parlante marcaba solamente 200WRMS, tiene dos imanes mas pegados atras y tira unos bajos tremendos. Pero si la potencia "real" es de 250WRMS cuanto tiempo podran durar los parlantes de 200WRMS con el equipo a plena potencia ??


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 2, 2012)

Y... Cual era el consumo del aparato en cuestión? Nadie se animó por la foto...

A ver si en google la encuentro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Pero si la potencia "real" es de 250WRMS cuanto tiempo podran durar los parlantes de 200WRMS con el equipo a plena potencia ??


Todavía no han aprendido que NINGUN equipo puede usarse "a plena potencia"?
Vayan y lean el tema del rango dinamico para que lo aprendan de una vez por todas...

PD: Este tema se ha discutido unas 10000000 veces en el foro.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 2, 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo con el compañero Dano, y para sacarlos de dudas el amplificador si entrega 2000W RMS Total, pero se divide en 4 etapas de doble amplicador, 500W para los Woofers, 250W para Brillos y  250W para Medios por canal 1.000W RMS, asi que si es cierto el Sony Genezi FST es de 2.000W y tambien lo he visto en KTRONIX

PD: Quedarian mas sorprendidos cual es el Integrado que hoy en dia esta manejando SONYtanto para muchas  clases de equipos SONY,  como para la nueva generacion Genezi


----------



## phavlo (Feb 2, 2012)

> Todavía no han aprendido que NINGUN equipo puede usarse "a plena potencia"?
> Vayan y lean el tema del rango dinamico para que lo aprendan de una vez por todas...



Disculpa ezavalla por el comentario, creo que me exprese mal en escribirlo, digamos que es como un decir, y para demostrar de como mienten las empresas con los aparatos en el mercado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Disculpa ezavalla por el comentario, creo que me exprese mal en escribirlo, digamos que es como un decir, y para demostrar de como mienten las empresas con los aparatos en el mercado.


OK, pero no me tenés que pedir disculpas, solo tenés que expresarte como corresponde . A fin de cuentas, para eso está el vocabulario técnico.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 3, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el compañero Dano, y para sacarlos de dudas el amplificador si entrega *2000W RMS Total, pero se divide en 4 etapas de doble amplicador, 500W para los Woofers, 250W para Brillos y  250W para Medios por canal 1.000W RMS, asi que si es cierto el Sony Genezi FST es de 2.000W* y tambien lo he visto en KTRONIX
> 
> PD: Quedarian mas sorprendidos cual es el Integrado que hoy en dia esta manejando SONYtanto para muchas  clases de equipos SONY,  como para la nueva generacion Genezi



Seguramente, es una broma lo que mencionas... Por que de ser así... Ni todos mis amplificadores juntos que uso para pasar música al aire libre con un par de Cerwin Vega + 4 altavoces de medios y par de Drivers de compresión compiten con ese Sony de "2kW"

Hablamos de un Peavey CS-800; Un Amp Estéreo de 300W por canal y otro más pequeño de 250W por canal... 

Ese Sony debe traer sendo Breaker de 20A 
Estoy que me muero por ver el consumo en la etiqueta trasera 
Siendo Clase-D y con Fuente conmutada... 2000W mas pérdidas en los amplificadores (10W C/U) y en la SMPS (50W a plena potencia, senoidal pura ) hablamos de un consumo en el tomacorriente de unos 2070W a puuuuuro ojo 

Bueno, ya me lanzo a la cama... A ver que dicen al rato!
Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (Feb 3, 2012)

En casa hay un JVC que anuncia 2600 W y dentro tiene un STK de 50 W por canal con 10% THD.
Sds.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 3, 2012)

Bueno, ya me lanzo a la cama... A ver que dicen al rato!
Saludos![/QUOTE]


Mira se divide en 4 amplificadores dobles, si un solo TDA8920BJ stereo tiene 200W x 4 800W son 4 amplificadores dobles por canal, alimentado con 2 fuentes dobles la famosa fuente cuadruple, el cual tiene un total 8 IC Monoliticos en  Stereo 8 IC x 250W cuanto te da has cuentas, la potencia total no se mide solamente en una salida:una cosa es sumatoria y otra que cada salida sea de 1000W si fuese asi el peso seria de 25Kilos al final de cuentas es tan solo un equipo que suma todas las potencias de salida no es mas,  un amplifcador Pro nunca se puede comparar con un Equipo de casa, la sumatoria final en medicion Raiz Media Cuadrada segun mi experiencia en la Panasonic es un Total de 500W RMS por canal real que tiene ese equipo, pero lo que venden es la suma de todas las potencias de salida sin medicion RMS Final ni nada de ello, mas no que cada parlante tiene 1000W cada parlante tiene 500w, Medios 250W y agudos por bajito unos 150W cada uno de ellos tiene su propio amplificador para tal fin ese es el famoso Sony de 2000W, dimelo a mi que trabaje para la Panasonic y se como es la movida





ehbressan dijo:


> En casa hay un JVC que anuncia 2600 W y dentro tiene un STK de 50 W por canal con 10% THD.
> Sds.



Compañero esos Wats no son RMS son PMPO y mas un JVC la corvercion real es de 120W RMS, hoy en dia como las personas ya saben de los RMS, los fabricantes tratan de aproximarlo y con sus toques en los manuales si el IC real es de 120W tanto en diagramas,  manuales comerciales y datasheet le aumentan a sus 150W nunca sera fiable la potencia real de un Integrado


----------



## ehbressan (Feb 4, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero esos Wats no son RMS son PMPO y mas un JVC la corvercion real es de 120W RMS, hoy en dia como las personas ya saben de los RMS, los fabricantes tratan de aproximarlo y con sus toques en los manuales si el IC real es de 120W tanto en diagramas,  manuales comerciales y datasheet le aumentan a sus 150W nunca sera fiable la potencia real de un Integrado




Hola Yiroshi, como dijo el filosofo EZ antes, ya se hablò hasta el hartazgo del tema en 7.500.000 de temas, (valga la redundancia) y tambièn lo que voy a agregar: Los watts reales no son RMS, los watts RMS no existen. Lo que existen son V RMS y A RMS. Los watts se deben mencionar como watts continuos eficaces y deben de estar referidos a determinados paràmetros.
Como era mas que obvio, no aclarè que los 2600 W son PMPO, como tampoco los 50 W del stk que tipo de W son, ya que solo hay que consultar el datasheet para ver que especifica el fabricante (creo que era un STK 4192 II)
Sds.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 4, 2012)

Ese famoso Sony no debe de consumir de la red más de 400W y su salida Efectiva no debe de pasar de 175W per Channel.

Veré si en esta semana localizo uno cerca y le tomo foto a las Specs de consumo... Va a ser Genial. XD

Saludos!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Feb 4, 2012)

Ya me canse de temas como este,es mas que obvio que ese equipo maximo tira unos 600w en total como mucho


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 4, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el compañero Dano, y para sacarlos de dudas el amplificador si entrega 2000W RMS Total, pero se divide en 4 etapas de doble amplicador, 500W para los Woofers, 250W para Brillos y  250W para Medios por canal 1.000W RMS, asi que si es cierto el Sony Genezi FST es de 2.000W y tambien lo he visto en KTRONIX
> 
> PD: Quedarian mas sorprendidos cual es el Integrado que hoy en dia esta manejando SONYtanto para muchas  clases de equipos SONY,  como para la nueva generacion Genezi



Ademas de esos datos hay que ver que tan reales son esos 2000w de potencia, puede ser un consumo general del conjunto amplificador pero en realidad, este equipo no suena como uno de 2000w


----------



## etalejandroet (Feb 4, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> PD: Quedarian mas sorprendidos cual es el Integrado que hoy en dia esta manejando SONYtanto para muchas  clases de equipos SONY,  como para la nueva generacion Genezi



Y cual es el integrado..si se puede saber...


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 4, 2012)

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola Yiroshi, como dijo el filosofo EZ antes, ya se hablò hasta el hartazgo del tema en 7.500.000 de temas, (valga la redundancia) y tambièn lo que voy a agregar: Los watts reales no son RMS, los watts RMS no existen. Lo que existen son V RMS y A RMS. Los watts se deben mencionar como watts continuos eficaces y deben de estar referidos a determinados paràmetros.
> Como era mas que obvio, no aclarè que los 2600 W son PMPO, como tampoco los 50 W del stk que tipo de W son, ya que solo hay que consultar el datasheet para ver que especifica el fabricante (creo que era un STK 4192 II)
> Sds.



Comprendo compañero gracias por la aclaracion, y si se habla de ello es de una potencia eficas se habla de Wats RMS o no compañeros, o se hablara de wats continuos eficaces  tocara como modificar el lenguaje tecnico sobre los  RMS ya que es Root Mean Square suena mejor   o Raiz media cuadratica eficas de una potencia continua asi queda mejor compañero Yo creo que uno dice asi es como para simplificar ya que todo el que sabe de sonido sabe ello

Saludos





Ferchito dijo:


> Ademas de esos datos hay que ver que tan reales son esos 2000w de potencia, puede ser un consumo general del conjunto amplificador pero en realidad, este equipo no suena como uno de 2000w



Compañero Ferchito, esos datos son reales en cuanto a parlantes, en cuanto a potencia de ese equipo es de 500W eficaces ya que si digo RMS creo que estare en un error segun un compaero del Foro lo den mas vuelta al asunto en ternimos que manejamos aqui en el foro, ese equipo para casa  vota sus 500W Stereo te lo dice un conocedor de esos bichos





lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Ya me canse de temas como este,es mas que obvio que ese equipo maximo tira unos 600w en total como mucho



Estoy de cuerdo contigo compañero no se para que entre otra vez aqui  ya que es asi compañero y realmente con toda su sumatoria eficas es de 500W + la fama de Sony + la tienda donde lo compras y si te atiende una niña muy linda, es de 2.000W


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 4, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Ayer tuve la oportunidad de ver este equipo en ktronics y realmente suena fuerte pero por mas duro que pueda sonar yo le doy por mucho unos 250w rms por canal y eso siendo bondadoso, no me gusta como suena tira mucho bajo y alcanza a distorsionar bastante.
> 
> saludos!



Yiroshi eso quiere decir entonces que yo tenia la razon acerca del clculo de la potencia eficaz sobre los parlantes de este minicomponente?


----------



## kiranett (Feb 4, 2012)

Hace algún tiempo entre en una tienda y lo primero q hice al ver ese equipo fue correr a la parte de atrás, la viñeta decía claramente " 110/220 / 230/240V  50/60Hz *380Watt* " y suena horrible me quedo con mi UCD cortecia del señor ejtagle 

Saludos...!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 4, 2012)

kiranett dijo:


> Hace algún tiempo entre en una tienda y lo primero q hice al ver ese equipo fue correr a la parte de atrás, la viñeta decía claramente " 110/220 / 230/240V  50/60Hz *380Watt* " y suena horrible me quedo con mi UCD cortecia del señor ejtagle
> 
> Saludos...!!!



Gracias por el dato compañero!!!   

380W de consumo 

Hagan sus cuentas, Para que salga a favor, con SMPS Half Bridge Resonante y Salida Clase D.


----------



## kiranett (Feb 4, 2012)

No creo q ese equipo sea Clase D, cuanto mucho usa un silvestre STK412-170 q a máxima "distorcion" entrega 180 Watt RMS por canal dándonos con viento a favor 360 watt en total
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/STK412-020.pdf

Si vemos la hoja del fabricante nos quedan mas claras las cuentas prometen 0.7% de THD a máxima potencia con ese IC, lo demás posiblemente sea una clásica fuente lineal

poseo un equipo sony q usa ese mismo IC y el tamaño q ocupa el disipador del IC y Fuente de alimentación son razonables para entrar en el gabinete del equipo en cuestión.

Por las dimensiones y potencia q les mencione me juego a q usa STK412-170 y fuente lineal

Saludos...!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 4, 2012)

Yo soy más bondadoso entonces... Yo lo veo, mínimo con SMPS... Y, es probable que aún tenga un IC Sanyo H-Class.

Pero, ya veremos fotos internas...


----------



## kiranett (Feb 4, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo soy más bondadoso entonces... Yo lo veo, mínimo con SMPS... Y, es probable que aún tenga un IC Sanyo H-Class.
> 
> Pero, ya veremos fotos internas...


 

Para serte onesto tambien espero las fotos, de algun alma caritativa q las comparta


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Feb 5, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo soy más bondadoso entonces... Yo lo veo, mínimo con SMPS... Y, es probable que aún tenga un IC Sanyo H-Class.
> 
> Pero, ya veremos fotos internas...




Opino igual que vos Taca,para mi tiene eso mismo adentro


----------



## kiranett (Feb 5, 2012)

Navegando por ahí recién encontré esta imagen cabe aclarar q es del modelo Brasileño q es de aun menos potencia q el modelo para Latino américa (380 Watt en mi país) 







Los 4 Ohm de impedancia dejan mas claro q se trata de un STK412-170


----------



## kiranett (Feb 5, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:
			
		

> su potencia eficas esta entre 400W y 500W Stereo





Todavía no me queda muy claro como obtendremos esos _entre 400W y 500W_, si a la entrada tenemos 320 o 380 watt (dependiendo de la vercion del equipo) y a eso le restamos las perdidas del amplificador y el consumo del resto de circuitos no veo q estemos serca de esos valores 

Saludos...!!!


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 5, 2012)

kiranett dijo:


> Todavía no me queda muy claro como obtendremos esos _entre 400W y 500W_, si a la entrada tenemos 320 o 380 watt (dependiendo de la vercion del equipo) y a eso le restamos las perdidas del amplificador y el consumo del resto de circuitos no veo q estemos serca de esos valores
> 
> Saludos...!!!



Compañero es Stereo por canal vota como unos 150W a 200W la verdad la Sony la embarro sacando este equipo, los woofers no estan ni certificados son de Malasia, no tengo nada en contra de los equipos Sony, pero Sony ya no es la Sony de antes,   este equipo como comento no quiero criticar ni nada de ello, no es malo el equipo pero se les fue la mano con 2000W si en verdad saben de sonido es mas que obvio que su potencia eficas esta en sus 400W Stereo, lo que lo hace sonar como mas potente supuestamente es las pulgadas del cono, el iman es igual al de uno de 200W


----------



## kiranett (Feb 5, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero es Stereo por canal vota como unos 150W a 200W la verdad la Sony la embarro sacando este equipo, los woofers no estan ni certificados son de Malasia, no tengo nada en contra de los equipos Sony, pero Sony ya no es la Sony de antes,   este equipo como comento no quiero criticar ni nada de ello, no es malo el equipo pero se les fue la mano con 2000W si en verdad saben de sonido es mas que obvio que su potencia eficas esta en sus 400W Stereo, lo que lo hace sonar como mas potente supuestamente es las pulgadas del cono, el iman es igual al de uno de 200W



Bueno si tu lo dices, nada mas aclaraba q es impocible q tengas 400 watt a la salida (estereo)

si a la entrada solo tienes 380 Watt (si a esto le restas las perdidas y consumo de la etapa de CD radio, etc.. tendrás la potencia real de salida del equipo  )

Siendo muy generoso de esos 380 watt solo 340watt son para el amplificador (ambos canales) de audio lo q nos da una cuenta de 340watt / 2 = 170RMS 

170 + 170 = 340 watt RMS (estéreo)

Por lo demás ya se sabe q es una farsa lo de los 2000 watt

Los parlantes posiblemente son de 180 watt (siempre se deja un margen en su funcionamiento) pero solo aplicas los 170 watt q te puede proveer el amplificador en cada canal y no hay ningún Inconveniente en eso

En resumen: nunca se podrá obtener mas de la potencia de entrada del equipo


Saludos...!!!


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 5, 2012)

Gracias por la aclaracion compañero, al principio no dije lo que es en realidad el equipo, porque se que muchos les gusta los Sony, y si es muy obvio la gran mentira, y el parlante lo he visto mas no lo he medido ya que jamas traen marcado realmente de cuanto Wats son, por el tamaño del iman a ojo PRO si tiene entre sus 200W a 250W y el amplificador sus 150W a 200W por canal, no mas 2 TDA7294 en bridge alcanza y eso sus 150W Max por canal, y suena super no le demos tan duro al pobre Sony demosle algo de credito y caso cerrado da sus 400W eficases stereo, por algo es el mas potente del mundo trae su doble amplifcador por ello su doble coler, unos dicen trae un Hibrido, otros un TDA, hasta dicen que trae mosfet en fin,  creo que es mejor hablar de buenos amplificadores semiPro y PRO que de equipos que son para la casa, ya que la gran mayoria saben cual es la realidad, los amplis que construyen los compañeros desde sus casas o talleres con gran esfuerzo y dedicacion son realmente excelentes, he visto unos realmente espectaculares que vale la pena hablar de ellos durante horas, muchos compañeros suben sus proyectos se esmeran mucho en su trabajo que sea prolijo y los comparten, creo que esos si son los amplificadores mas poderosos del mundo los que uno mismo hace, eso si vale la pena  sentarce a analizar esos amplis que un equipo de casa compañero

Me entretuve mucho charlando del super mega Sony pero Yo sobre este Sony ya OFFLINE


----------



## leae89 (May 5, 2012)

Después de leer todo este tema, ¿es mejor fabricar amplificadores en casa, que comprar uno ya hecho y luego ver que la potencia real es la mitad --o menos que eso-- de lo que prometieron?



Y a propósito de amplificadores... Tengo un Panasonic --ya descompuesto-- en casa, modelo AK500P "Bi-Amp".
Lo abrí, le saqué la etapa amplificadora, y me topé con dos IC "RSN35H2", uno se subdivide con el número "H1 020122", y el otro es "H1 020902"; y con dos transistores (o lo que sean) "K A1046" y dos "K C2026".
No tengo datasheet de ninguno de ellos; no los encontré por ninguna página web.

El estéreo según daba 300Wpmpo totales (2 bafles con una bocina bajos-medios y un agudos, cada uno).


----------



## DJ T3 (May 5, 2012)

leae89 dijo:


> Después de leer todo este tema, ¿es mejor fabricar amplificadores en casa, que comprar uno ya hecho y luego ver que la potencia real es la mitad --o menos que eso-- de lo que prometieron?



Dependerá de muchos factores, las conclusiones las tenés que sacar vos, todos opinamos diferentes.
Yo creo que ambos tienen ventajas y desventajas, analizá, compará, y luego decidí.



leae89 dijo:


> Y a propósito... Tengo un Panasonic...modelo AK500P "Bi-Amp".
> Lo abrí, le saqué la etapa amplificadora...me topé con *dos IC "RSN35H2"*


Acá hay algo, no lo vi RSN35H2 - Diagrama.... (Es un manual de servicio, miralo, es de Panasonic, pero el AK230)...



leae89 dijo:


> uno se subdivide con el número "H1 020122", y el otro es "H1 020902"



... No entendí...



leae89 dijo:


> y con dos transistores (o lo que sean) "K *A1046*" y dos "K *C2026*".


A1046 = 2SA1046, buscalo así.
C2026 = 2SC2026, buscalo así.


Saludos...


----------



## leae89 (May 6, 2012)

*@DJ T3* Cuando dije que un IC se subdivide, es porque tiene dos números de serie:
RSN35H2
H1 020122

RSN35H2
H1 020902


----------



## DJ T3 (May 8, 2012)

leae89 dijo:


> *@DJ T3* Cuando dije que un IC se subdivide, es porque tiene dos números de serie:
> RSN35H2
> H1 020122
> 
> ...


Ok..
Normalmente esos números son códigos de la fábrica, y cada integrado puede contener uno sin que sea igual al de los demás con el mismo número de parte...

Esos código son la fecha y hora de fabricación, temperatura mínima y máxima, entre otras cosas (todo depende del fabricante)...

El número de parte es *RSN35H2*, está en el PDF que te pasé...

Saludos


----------



## leae89 (May 8, 2012)

*@DJ T3* El diagrama de los RSN ya no está disponible; no sé dónde más localizarlo.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 10, 2012)

leae89 dijo:


> *@DJ T3* El diagrama de los RSN ya no está disponible; no sé dónde más localizarlo.



El PDF que hay mas abajo, es el manual de servicio del equipo Panasonic SA-AK230, pero ocupa 16MB!!!...

Manual en 4shared, bajalo de ahí, y podes sacar la etapa de amplificación de los diagramas del manual.

Sino, te dejo éste zip*, con algunas imágenes que encontré en San Google...

Saludos.

* No subo las fotos directamente, porque algunas exceden el tamaño máximo permitido...


----------



## leae89 (May 11, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> El PDF que hay mas abajo, es el manual de servicio del equipo Panasonic SA-AK230, pero ocupa 16MB!!!...
> 
> Manual en 4shared, bajalo de ahí, y podes sacar la etapa de amplificación de los diagramas del manual.
> 
> ...


Ese ya lo tengo. Lo que quisiera tener es la datasheet de los amplificadores -- nada más -- porque tengo planeado un proyecto que involucra a estos chips y a unos TDA7265 (2 x 25W)


----------



## DJ T3 (May 11, 2012)

Al datasheet no lo encontré, pero con el diagrama del equipo, o las imágenes que te pasé son suficientes (creo), como para comprender cómo funciona, y cómo conectarlo...

Si lo encuentras(al datasheet), recuerda de comentarlo y compartirlo  ...

Saludos


----------



## diisjc (Jun 6, 2012)

leyendo todo el tema, vi que dicen que el integrado que trae da 170 watts a 10%THD
lo mas sorprendente de SONY es que por mas que subas el volumen no escucharas ninguna distorcion, bueno, solo que tengas el groove ( lo que aumenta los bajos)

Asi que no creo que de mas de 150rms por canal, pero eso si, suena bastante bien y los graves si los avienta lejos


----------

